# How to aim?



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

I am a beginner and I was wondering how to aim. I know you could use the middle of the 2 forks but how do you aim to get maximum results? I know this may be a useless question but I was just wondering.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Seriously, watch this video and if you still don't understand... let me know what it is you don't understand and I'll make an improved video.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you very much. So you use the tip of the upper fork to aim.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

exact!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Felicko said:


> Thank you very much. So you use the tip of the upper fork to aim.


Yes.
You just line the bands up, one on top the other, so they appear as one when seeing them under your eye. Hold to your anchor point. Use the corner of your top fork as an aiming reference.
If the shot goes left or right... you're not lined up under your eye correctly. You must line those bands up under your eye, and use your imagination to make that line extend all the way through the target and beyond.
If the shot shot goes to high or to low... adjust up or down to compensate... really quite simple once you've done it enough.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Check out Smitty's video , too.
It helped me alot and Smitty is fun to listen to. Lots of good advice and practical pointers.


----------



## Felicko (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I use the middle of the fork to aim, and anchor just below my eye. Never had a fork hit b4, and it shoots pretty well. I still get a 27'' draw.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Also, if you keep both eyes open instead of closing one the fork will become transparent
allowing you to align with your target easier.

This simple advice changed everything for my accuracy levels. They went from 50 percent
to a consistent 70-80 percent nearly overnight.

Try it you'll like it!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

What if you use a hammer grip the bands don't line up.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> What if you use a hammer grip the bands don't line up.


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

I use the middle of the fork (the center of the two points that bands tie )to aim .

The person on the picture is NO.1 slingshoter in china


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

39699661 said:


> I use the middle of the fork (the center of the two points that bands tie )to aim .
> 
> The person on the picture is NO.1 slingshoter in china


Can you link us to any videos?


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

SlingMan said:


> I use the middle of the fork (the center of the two points that bands tie )to aim .
> 
> The person on the picture is NO.1 slingshoter in china


Can you link us to any videos?

[/quote]

http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/IaDDr5OcqCc/

http://v.ku6.com/show/H0Q-JskAGp5iAeOr.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzQ3MTM3MjQ=.html

When Mr. Dengfeihu (chinese name:邓飞虎)was young, with the help of his accurate slingshot, He help a girl to get rid of some bad gays.A few years later, the girl marry Mr. Deng.

I hope you will enjoy the videos above.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

He is certainly a good shooter... but number 1 in all of China?
Most of, if not all the shots I saw him perform in the videos, I can do... and let me tell you something, I'm not nearly as good of a shot (with rifle or bow) as quite a few guys I know and know of. If they ever decided to use a slingshot I'm sure they'd be better than me with that as well... the USA doesn't have _nearly_ as many people as China and of that number a far less of a percentage actively use slingshots as well compared to China... 
So what I'm saying is, it just doesn't seem right that guy could be the number 1 shooter in China... unless those videos aren't really representative of his true skill level.


----------

